# Crushes on teachers



## Retsu (Dec 5, 2008)

Ever had a huge crush on a teacher or other kind of authority figure that you really shouldn't be crushing on? =P Right now I have a crush on two of mine - both incredibly cute - and I just wanted to see if anyone here can relate. XD


----------



## xkze (Dec 5, 2008)

does Obama count as an authority figure even though I haven't met him personally?


----------



## Retsu (Dec 5, 2008)

I think this thread would become quite overwhelming if famous figures (celebrities, politicians, etc.) were included.


----------



## xkze (Dec 5, 2008)

indeed
oh well

my history teacher has a cute butt but I don't think I'd hit that

and I adore my english teacher in the "omfg this person is amazing" way but not in the ~crush~ way


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 5, 2008)

There is a funny story involving this that happened today!

Third period English (I was in Biology though, so this is all second hand tale). Class was studying pride and prejudice. The teacher asks how the class envisions each character.
Someone suggests our history teacher for Darcy because they thought he was handsome.
WHOA class exploded. One dude said something like "Yeah, he's cute" and everyone thinks he's gay. :P Eventually, the teacher threatened to send everyone to the counselor if they didn't quit it.
I think it kinda pissed our history teacher off because he says he's not like Darcy because Darcy is rich and obnoxious lol
It was pretty unexpected and I wished I was there. D<


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 5, 2008)

Uh, why not just put it here?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 5, 2008)

The language arts teacher thought everyone might have had a crush on the history teacher; that's why she threatened to send them to the counselor.

Either way, it's related, so shush. D:<


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 5, 2008)

This seems a bit redundant. D:


----------

